# Rotisserie Chicken and Grilled Artichokes.



## Toby Keil (Feb 1, 2010)

BeeRich's January yardbird post inspired me to get out the old rotisserie this Sunday. First I rubbed the birds down with evoo then I seasoned them with Tony Chachere's creole seasoning and Rufus Teague rub. They cooked for 3 hours and man they were tasty. The skin was nice and crispy and the inside was tender and juicy. We also grilled up some artichokes. Sorry I didn't get any plated pics.

Seasoned and ready for the grill






After one hour





After two hours





After three hours





Prepping the artichokes





Artichokes on the grill





The birds after the kids dug in.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems artichokes are on fire on the forum this week. Yours look great as do those yardbirds, good color


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks mighty yummy. Now couldn't help but notice the fire and meat is separated by a Mr. Reynolds blockage. Neva tried it like that. Whut is the rationale? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 1, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Looks mighty yummy. Now couldn't help but notice the fire and meat is separated by a Mr. Reynolds blockage. Neva tried it like that. Whut is the rationale? Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel



That's so  I don't get flare-ups and burn the birds.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 1, 2010)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Seems artichokes are on fire on the forum this week. Yours look great as do those yardbirds, good color



Chicks dig em!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2010)

loverly


----------



## BluzQue (Feb 2, 2010)

_VERY NICE_!

 8)


----------



## BeeRich (Feb 2, 2010)

Ah love to be part of the process.  Well done.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks great!!

Is that a Charger salt/pepper shaker?  I need that...


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 2, 2010)

Very nice looking birds. How would you compare rotisserie chicken to chickens done beer can style? I like a crispy skin and I hear you can get the skins just as crisp doing it beer can style. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 2, 2010)

If you did a rotiserie chicken, you would never do a beer can again!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've said it before but I have to try artichokes.
I see them at the produce store. They call to me but I ignore them and walk on.
Looks great Toby


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 2, 2010)

Well have to dittos whut Nick say about the beer butt vs rotess controversy..which is there aint none. Rotess is how the Lord intended us to handle whole or half barnyard fowls (if a person has their artistic array of clamp baskets) if we was not gonna cut it up and fry it popaly in Crisco. Ya know we might have to limit the splits to chickens and plucked guineas. It would take some huge clamp baskets to twirl turkey halves.  

bigwheel


----------



## Oak (Feb 2, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well have to dittos whut Nick say about the beer butt vs rotess controversy..which is there aint none. Rotess is how the Lord intended us to handle whole or half barnyard fowls (if a person has their artistic array of clamp baskets) if we was not gonna cut it up and fry it popaly in Crisco. Ya know we might have to limit the splits to chickens and plucked guineas. It would take some huge clamp baskets to twirl turkey halves.
> 
> bigwheel





			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> If you did a rotiserie chicken, you would never do a beer can again!



I agree with Nick and Bigwheel—using a rotisserie is the way God intended chicken to be cooked.


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 2, 2010)

Great looking chicken and chokes. Anything special you have to do to prepare the artichokes?


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 3, 2010)

Vermin999 said:
			
		

> Great looking chicken and chokes. Anything special you have to do to prepare the artichokes?



Here ye be and I got this recipe at BBQ Central from Yo Mamma so he get's the cradit.

Cut the artichoke in half.
Clean out all the hairs with a spon.
Soak the artichoke halves in cold water with a table spoon of lemon juice for 15 minutes ( this helps the artichokes retain a nice bright color but if you don't care, skip this step).
Drain the halves and boil in fresh water for 12 minutes.
After 12 minutes, take them out and let the water evaporate off ( I set ours on a raised cooking grate so air could get underneath).
Brush them with evoo and sprinkle kosher salt and fresh black pepper or use your favorite rub.
Grill them for about 3 minutes per side.

Thanks again Yo Mamma.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Feb 3, 2010)

You just gotta love a rotor chicken!!!

And I like artichokes any way you cook them!


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 4, 2010)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Very nice looking birds. How would you compare rotisserie chicken to chickens done beer can style? I like a crispy skin and I hear you can get the skins just as crisp doing it beer can style. Any thoughts?



I did a beer can chicken last night. Three zone split fire with a drip pan in the middle under the grate.
Very high heat like 450+ let the bird rest in the fridge for a few hours to let the skin dry a bit. 
Then olive oil and season. A 5 lb bird will cook in 50 minutes. The trick is hight heat. Don't be afraid of 475. Let the bird rest totally uncoverd for 15-20 min before carving up.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 4, 2010)

Yo Mama said:
			
		

> [quote="Smokey Lew":ne3vhbeb]Very nice looking birds. How would you compare rotisserie chicken to chickens done beer can style? I like a crispy skin and I hear you can get the skins just as crisp doing it beer can style. Any thoughts?



I did a beer can chicken last night. Three zone split fire with a drip pan in the middle under the grate.
Very high heat like 450+ let the bird rest in the fridge for a few hours to let the skin dry a bit. 
Then olive oil and season. A 5 lb bird will cook in 50 minutes. The trick is hight heat. Don't be afraid of 475. Let the bird rest totally uncoverd for 15-20 min before carving up.[/quote:ne3vhbeb]
Thanks for the tip!  I have a Weber Performer grill and a WSM but no rotisserie. Weber makes a rotisserie for the Weber kettle but it cost $140.00 and I'm not sure it's worth that much or if it would fit the Performer. It's a metal ring that fits over the top of the kettle with holes drilled through it to fit the rotisserie. Your suggestion might fit the bill better. I will have to try it and see.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2010)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> [quote="Yo Mama":rpwojnqx][quote="Smokey Lew":rpwojnqx]Very nice looking birds. How would you compare rotisserie chicken to chickens done beer can style? I like a crispy skin and I hear you can get the skins just as crisp doing it beer can style. Any thoughts?



I did a beer can chicken last night. Three zone split fire with a drip pan in the middle under the grate.
Very high heat like 450+ let the bird rest in the fridge for a few hours to let the skin dry a bit. 
Then olive oil and season. A 5 lb bird will cook in 50 minutes. The trick is hight heat. Don't be afraid of 475. Let the bird rest totally uncoverd for 15-20 min before carving up.[/quote:rpwojnqx]
Thanks for the tip!  I have a Weber Performer grill and a WSM but no rotisserie. Weber makes a rotisserie for the Weber kettle but it cost $140.00 and I'm not sure it's worth that much or if it would fit the Performer. It's a metal ring that fits over the top of the kettle with holes drilled through it to fit the rotisserie. Your suggestion might fit the bill better. I will have to try it and see.[/quote:rpwojnqx]


I have the one for the kettle as well as one for my gasser. The're worth it.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 5, 2010)

Yum ! 
I love me sum artichokes !


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 5, 2010)

I have tried eating them artichokes a few times. It sorta hard to figger out how to scrape the soft goodies off the hard leaves with your two front teeth or maybe one front tooth for the Arkies. Sorta like a jackass eating cactus as my dear old Daddy would say. If a person needs veggies they should eat fried tates and pinto beans. It makes folks grow up to be big and strong. Little home growed tomaters and fried okry rounds out the pictures. Dont forget the cornbread and raw onywans on the side. Now I heard of Jerusalem Artichoke Hearts which bound to be easier to eat but is obviously only available to Jewish folks since it comes from the Holy Land. 

bigwheel


----------

